# Should I buy a used DC with a *used* Wynn canister filter?



## lem73 (Nov 4, 2013)

Should I consider purchasing a used dust collector with a used Wynn filter on it? The whole unit is only $250...

As I am putting a garage woodworking shop together, I am realizing a shop vac won't cut it for dust collection, and so I have been watching Craigslist for used dust collectors. I have learned a lot in the process, and I am really leaning towards putting together a system with a DC + cyclone + Wynn filter.

I've seen a lot of 1HP models for around a hundred bucks, but I also found a 1.5 HP Jet DC-1100 an hour away for $150 and another nearby with a Wynn filter for $250. Should I even consider the latter, or would you spend $100 more and get a used bag-based DC and then a new Wynn filter? I do plan on adding a Dust Deputy (or similar) cyclone immediately regardless.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That seems like a reasonable asking price for that size DC including the cartridge filter. A Wynn 35A is about $140 or so before shipping.

I'd replace the cloth lower bag with the plastic Jet bags. A five-pack is like $20.

I guess you could ask the seller to run some sawdust through, but unless there's a hole, you won't see anything come out of the filter anyway. Those cartridge filters stop what you can't see, and don't really wear out. Just do your best to make sure there are no visible tears. That would make it a bad deal.

If the whole setup is in decent shape, offer the $200 the seller is probably expecting to settle for.


----------

